# [SOLVED]Konfigurowanie WiFi

## seba766

Witam,

to jest mój pierwszy post na forum więc proszę o wyrozumiałość. I mówię, że pisze tutaj po całodniowym przeszukiwaniu tego forum w wersji polskiej i angielskiej.

Po problemach zainstalowałem sterowniki act9k i karta sieciowa działa lecz po komędzie

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

     otrzymuje komunikat

```
* Bringing up interface wlan0 

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ] 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ] 

 *   Backgrounding ... ... 

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive 
```

mój plik 

```
/etc/conf.d/net

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

plik /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf przy nie zabezpieczonej sieci(zmieniałem na wszystkie sposoby)

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="proste"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=5  #to usuwałem i dodawałem

}
```

szukając po forach zmieniałem jeszcze 

rc_depend_strict="NO" 

# ifconfig wlan0 up

I przeczytałem na jednym forum aby dodać do pliku /conf.d/net żeby dodać nazwę sieci przed wyborem modułu, ale to co dodać network={ssid="proste"}?

Proszę o pomoc bo już nie mam pomysłówLast edited by seba766 on Mon Feb 25, 2013 5:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mir3x

no w wpa_supplicant conf - musisz po ssid podać nazwę sieci

hmm, skąd wiesz że sie nie połączyłeś ?

zobacz iwconfig i czy coś jest w ESSID,

jeśli tak to odpal tylko 

dhclient wlan0  lub

dhcpcd wlan0 lub coś podobnego ( chyba tych klientów dhcp jest kilka )

do połaczenia z niezabezpieczoną siecią lub WEP nie potrzebujesz wpa_supplicant.

wystarczy iwconfig 

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

iwconfig wlan0 channel XXX (nr kanału )

iwconfig wlan0 essid "nazwa sieci"

i potem dhcpcd wlan0 

( to sobie dajesz w jakiś skrypt )

Ale używasz tego tylko jak nie masz X ( lub wpa_supplicant )

XFCE gnome i kde mają swoje programy do łaczenia ( jest jakiś uniwersalny ale to jakiś badziew, nie pamiętam nawet nazwy )

u mnie wpa_supplicant.conf wygląda tak dla wpa2:

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 

network={

ssid="Nazwa sieci"

scan_ssid=1       # może potrzebujesz tej opcji, możliwe bo to wpa musi chyba wiedzieć na jakim kanale szukać ... ew moze trza kanał zapodać

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="hasło"

}

ale używam tego tylko jak nie mam X i dlatego nie pamiętam czy trza potem uruchomić dhcpcd ...

startuje to /etc/inid/wpa_supplicant start

potem odplam wpa_cli i czytam komunikaty czy się połączył

jest też wpa_gui ale to tez jakas padlina  :Very Happy: 

tak wogle to nie mam net.wlan0, mam tylko net.lo ( łaczę sie z siecia przez kde dopiero )

tak wogle to nie pomyliłes nazwy sterowników nie act9k ale chyba ath9k ?

No i po chcesz się łaczyć z netem z konsoli ???

----------

## seba766

Jesteś bogiem:D Uruchomiłem wpa_cli przy twoich ustawieniach wpa2-psk i gra:) nie wierze

----------

